# mail wird mit falscher domain empfangen



## paepke (20. Dez. 2007)

Hallo; ich habe ein merkwürdiges bzw. wohl durch Zufall entdecktes Problem:

ich habe zwei von einander unabhängige domains aber unter gleicher IP auf mein Server.
sende ich von extern auf meine adresse mail@paepke-usw.de landet das mail aber in paepke@anderedomain.de

Dazu gesagt habe ich die username einmal für mail@... paepke und für paepke@anderedomain.de habe ich web11_paepke

löst sich da was falsch auf?


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2007)

Scah mal in die Datei /etc/postfix/virtusertable, was dort für paepke@anderedomain.de drin steht.


----------



## paepke (21. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Scah mal in die Datei /etc/postfix/virtusertable, was dort für paepke@anderedomain.de drin steht.


Hallo Till 

dort stand das:

```
mail@paepke-usw.de paepke 
paepke@anderedomain.de web11_paepke
```
hab nun die adresse mail@paepke-usw.de neu mit einem anderen usernamen angelegt:

```
mail@paepke-usw.de mp_admin 
paepke@anderedomain.de web11_paepke
```
und nun gehts. scheint so als gibt es eher eine Suchabfrage, als einen Vergleich -> der Username paepke gesucht und web11_paepke gefunden -> und damit = falsch verzeichnet...


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2007)

Ich vermute, Du hast einen Linux User "paepke" auf dem System. Postfix nimmt standardmäßig für alle Usernamen Emails an, die auf dem system sind. D.h. Wenn Du einen User "abc" hast, dann gehen Emails an abc@irgendeinedomain.tld in das Postfach des Users abc, wenn nicht ein abweichendes Postfach für exakt diese Adresse in der virtusertable hinterlegt ist.

Wenn man diese Funktionalität, dass Linux Systemuser diekt Emails bekommen köönen, nicht haben möchte, muss man in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php den mailconfig styil von sendmail auf postfix umscahlten, danach einen beliebigen Mailsuer ändern, damit die Config dateien neu geschrieben werden.


----------



## vistree (26. März 2008)

*falsch weitergeleitete Mails*

Hallo Till,
habe diesen Post aufmerksam gelesen. Vielleicht ist er die Lösung für mein Problem??
Also, folgendes Problem:
ich habe eine Domain, die hat einen Mailuser info@neuedomain.de
Der Nutzername lautet info!!
Dieser hat ein Forwarding auf einen externe E-Mail-Adresse eingestellt.

Auf dem Server habe ich noch weitere Domains z.B. bestehendedomain.de

Bei dieser gibt es KEINEN user info.
Kommt nun einen Mail an eine beliebige Domain rein, für die es KEINEN user info@domain.de gibt, so erhält diese Mail der neue user info@neuedomain.de anstatt dass diese abgelehnt wird.

Es gibt in meinem passwd tatsächlich noch einen Systemuser info. Ist dieser das Problem? Und was muss ich nun genau machen, dass die falschen Mails abgelehnt werden?

Würde sich das Problem erledigen, wenn wir den user von info zu info_neuedomain.de umbenennen würden?

Gruß
    Kai


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Der Systemuser info ist das Problem. Deshalbe verwendest ISPConfig User Prefixes und man sollte Sie nicht deaktivieren.

Du kannst den User aber nicht umbenennnen, Du musst ihn löschen und dann neu anlegen.


Eine andere Alternative ist es, dass Du den Konfigurationsmodus von sendmail auf postfix in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php umstellst. Danach musst Du eine Einstellung bei einem beliebeigen Email User ändern, damit dieKonfiguration neu geschrieben wird.


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Apr. 2008)

wenn ich bei mir auf Postfix umstelle in der Datei sind local-host-names und virtusertable leer!

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Till (3. Apr. 2008)

Es ist normal, dass die local-host-names fast leer ist, in der virtusertable müssen aber eine Menge Einträge drin stehen.


----------



## vistree (7. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till, 
danke für die Antwort. Ich war leider länger krank - deshalb von mir die verspätete Rückmeldung.
Ich habe den user über das System geändert und nun läuft wieder alles einwandfrei - Danke!



Zitat von Till:


> Der Systemuser info ist das Problem. Deshalbe verwendest ISPConfig User Prefixes und man sollte Sie nicht deaktivieren.
> 
> Du kannst den User aber nicht umbenennnen, Du musst ihn löschen und dann neu anlegen.
> 
> ...


----------

